# Schnittstelle für Applet von außen



## ssfuture (11. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Applet geschrieben, welches Bilder von einem fernen Server läd.
Diese sollen dynamisch geladen werden.
Allerdings nicht mit dem <param> - Tag, sondern über eine Schnittstelle wie etwa JavaScirpt.
Ich bin zwar auch für alles andere offen, aber es muss beim Client ablaufen.

Ich habe nähmlich eine Art Produkt-Vorstellung in der die Bilder, bei klick auf einen Link, in dem Applet dargestellt werden.
Also ich will alles auf der selben Seite und nichts mit PHP, JSP, etc machen.

Geht das? - Mit J.S. erhalte ich bis jetzt immer Fehler beim Versuch etwas im Applet aufzurufen.
Etwa document.meinapplet.showBild("produkt256");
Geht bei mir nicht.

Es soll aber auch in allen Browser ablaufen.

Könnt ihr bitttte helfen?
Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Sky (11. Mai 2005)

1.) Warum willst Du nicht das <param> - Tag verwenden?
2.) Pack die Bilder in ein zip-File, lad das vom Server und geh die Bilder sequentiell durch
3.) Schreib die Pfade in eine art config-File und lade diese nacheinander


----------



## ssfuture (11. Mai 2005)

Der Server mit den Bildern ist extern, weil die Flut der Bilder enorm wäre.
(ca. 7000 Bilder).
Das mit dem param heißt ja, dass ich das Applet nur einmal modifizieren kann.
Ich habe aber nur ein Applet pro Artikelseite.
(Ca. 50 Produkte unter einer Kategorie zusammengefasst auf einer Seite).

Also das mit dem jar Archiv wäre zu "groß".
Nochmals Dank an alle die Helfen!!!
Sebastian


----------



## Sky (11. Mai 2005)

Ich verstehe das Problem noch nicht so ganz... du hast auf einer Seite mehrere Links, die Bilder immer im selben Applet anzeigen sollen!?


----------



## ssfuture (11. Mai 2005)

Ja.
Neben dem Artikel befindet sich dann ein Link "Artikel betrachten" der ein Anker zum Titel der Seite ist.
Gleich am Seitenanfang befindet sich dann mein Applet, welches die Bilder läd.
z.B.
Artikel Betrachten


----------

